# Hey there!



## Denise-- (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello,

I am Denise, I'm 15 years old and I live in the Netherlands. I want to start breeding and right now my 2 does are pregnant  
I'm not sure about which colour I want to breed, I really like fox and I'm having a litter from both of my 2 fox bucks. But there are so many nice colours! It's unreal and I'm just looking around to see what I like the most.

I'm sorry if my English isn't correct, I didn't really have English lessons the past 2 years.. Something about a teacher who didn't do her job.. Glad that I have a new teacher now 

Best regards,
Denise.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Denise-- (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Don't be shy about your English, you still write better than many Americans


----------



## Denise-- (Aug 31, 2014)

Really? Well, thank you


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

